# Moana (make way make way for spoilers)



## Garren Jacobsen (Jan 7, 2017)

Loved the show and so did my two year old who loved Maui fighting the ka. What really interested me was how much of a hero's hound it was. Grandma dying, coming back as a ghost, Maui leaving and coming back all that stuff. Really great show though. 

And the best soundtrack fir the modern CGI Disney musicals.


----------



## kdl121 (Mar 26, 2017)

I just watched this movie last night (finally!)  I think I need to watch it a few more times, it's not my favorite Disney princess movie, but I did definitely enjoy it. The soundtrack was different, unique (in my opinion) from other princess films. I felt like i was on an island the whole time. I think my favorite song was "Know Who You Are" <3


----------



## Ireth (Mar 26, 2017)

I loved the movie, and so did my 8-year-old sister. She even wants me to buy it, and frankly I do too, but sadly I can't afford it right now.

The soundtrack is fantastic, thanks in no small part to the involvement of Lin-Manuel Miranda of _Hamilton_ fame. And who knew The Rock could carry a tune so well?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 26, 2017)

Just saw it last week.

I was pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Devor (Mar 26, 2017)

We saw it in theaters.  It's a great movie.

I did love the music, but it's still behind Frozen and some of the classics for me, although "You're Welcome" is up there.  I was hugely impressed, however, with the CGI, especially the detail put into the extra characters during ship sailing scenes.  You can tell they really went all out with it.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, my 9-year old daughter is in love with it, but not Frozen level in love, LOL. I'm a Hey Hey the rooster lover, I relate to his character, stumbling through life and somehow managing to survive, heh heh.

As for the Rock's singing, it does make me wonder just how auto-tuned he was... although you have to wonder that about everybody these days, LOL.


----------

